# Antipsychotics for derealization



## Bobjenkind (Jan 13, 2020)

So I’ve had derealization from weed for about 3 years now I have tried all ssri and I figured out they don’t work for me so I am on abilify and it works so great I just have one side effect which is decrease in appetite I am upset because they medication works but I need to eat in seems like atypical antipsychotics work for me what is the next one I should try that maybe won’t give me that side effect?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

There is no indication in literature for the antidepressants as monotherapy or antipsychotics works. A combination of lamotrigine in a dose between 200-300.mg (could go as high as 500.mg) in a combination with a SSRI or SNRI might have a affect in 50% of this who try.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

I have been on Risperidone and lithium for a few months now. They barely help me for DR (it might be more an effect of Risperidone rather than lithium, but I have never taken them separately), but I have no appetite problem. In general maybe side effects can vary a lot from person to person. For SSRIs, in the case of Sertraline, for example, both loss of appetite and increase in appetite are listed as possible side effects.

I will switch to Amisulpride (Solian) in a few days, I can let you know what I experience.

Otherwise, I have just started taking naltrexone and it seems to help me more regarding DR, at least for now.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Dolmatil (Sulpiride) has worked wonders for me in a low dose (200mg daily in the morning) for many many years when everything else did nothing....

Even Benzos have no effect on my DP or anxiety levels.........

Sleeping pills do nothing for my sleep.....

SSRIs do nothing on their own for my mood......

BUT the Atypical Dolmatil saved my life.........And still does all these years later..........


----------



## curiousmind (Oct 31, 2019)

eddy1886 said:


> BUT the Atypical Dolmatil saved my life.........And still does all these years later..........


What symptoms of yours has improved with the atypical?


----------



## Bobjenkind (Jan 13, 2020)

Symptoms for me such as calmness ocd and not interested in activities and the blurred vision has improved with me I’m upset abilify decreased my appetite because it was a good medicine now I don’t know what else to try


----------



## Cedric (Jan 10, 2020)

Abilify was strange for me. On the one hand it made me want to do things again when earlier I preferred just staying inside, but on the other hand it caused concentration issues which made me stop. Overall I think it could work well for some, especially those with secondary depression.

I have also tried Amisulpride, but that didn't do much for me. There have also been others I don't remember the names of which didn't seem to help, but overall the side effects were negligible.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

solian helped my dr but I didnt tolerate it well so I stopped after 2 weeks

right now I am taking zyprexa and am pretty happy with it. I still have some dp though


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

curiousmind said:


> What symptoms of yours has improved with the atypical?


All of Them...I can function pretty well on it...When my DP is/was chronic I cease to function at any level...

Functionality is the cut off point for mental health problems in my opinion...

When you cease to function at an everyday level thats when its a serious problem....


----------

